# Does anyone know how long synthetic fertilizer...



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

...can stay on the lawn without being watered in?

I've read that 24 hours is the maximum before causing damage, but I thought I might survey the forum to see if anyone has expertise on this question.

My question is in relation to a lawn full of baby grass. The 15-15-15 synthetic fertilizer (applied at about .4 lb per 1k)would be resting on the lawn for at least 12 hours, with 80 degree temps, full sunlight, and some humidity.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

24 hours absolute max under the conditions you described.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

When I've done my Urea apps I always would try to apply at night and then let it get watered in with an early morning session....usually around a 12 hour gap.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This isn't a recommendation, but I've never watered in fertilizer (urea mostly), but it's always been on mature KBG. Although I've never observed damage to the turf, I'm sure I've lost a fair bit of N value to volatilization.


----------

